# Grass snakes



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

A few pics from the weekeend.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

beautiful!

i found 3 baby ones on saturday... and on thursday i'll be looking again


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great photos of beautiful snakes! :flrt:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

kettykev said:


> A few pics from the weekeend.


looks dead to me:lol2:

great pics m8


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's a great party piece isn't it?? Did it musk as well to smell dead?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

feorag said:


> It's a great party piece isn't it?? Did it musk as well to smell dead?


they normally do

its anoying when they musk on u, nomatter how much u shower u , the car, the sofa etc all small like (can't really describe the smell) for weeks


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

fardilis said:


> they normally do
> 
> its anoying when they musk on u, nomatter how much u shower u , the car, the sofa etc all small like (can't really describe the smell) for weeks


the 'pee' type musk smells like wild garlic. oddly, having had it so much recently, i am getting used to it and quite like it!

the 'poo' type musk.... eeek. that's a 12 wash job.

i found a baby grassy today when we were doing a walk for visitors at a nature centre. alas, it had eaten recently (today) and regurgatated... whilst in my hand. i know now baby grass snakes eat slugs!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: Lungworm!!!! :gasp:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Great pics, I love the one were its playing dead


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

primo stuff!:no1:


----------



## yuri (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome pics mate


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

they are some quality pics, i have never seen a grass snake or adder in the wild and i used to live and play near epping forest as a kid, and moved further in to country between stansted airport and cambridge,garden backs on to fields and still not seen any,


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you very much for the images. UK wildlife is under rated. THanks.


----------

